# 60% of Parents Don't Know First Aid



## SparklingWaves (Mar 29, 2008)

Nearly 60 per cent of parents know nothing of first aid, so could you save your child's life? | the Daily Mail


(Life saving information.  In U.S. Call, 911 not 999. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

P.S. It's always good to have poison control's number handy.


----------

